# Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been looking for a lightweight telephoto zoom and had previously tried and rejected four different copies of the Sigma 100-400mm because of its very poor IS, the major reason, as well as being irked by the absence of a tripod ring, which is a pity as optically it is very good. Dustin Abbott posted last week a preliminary review of the Tamron 100-400mm, and admitted the Sigma AF didn't cut it it. He thought the Tamron is as good optically as the Canon 100-400mm II based on his shots of wooden planks. I bit the bullet and ordered one on-line, which arrived last night. I tested it against charts today and a few bird shots.

Optically it's very similar to the Canon 100-400mm II. At 400mm it is a tad sharper in the centre and maybe a bit weaker at the edges.
There is strong vignetting at f/6.3, which disappears by f/11.
The IS is excellent. The image is stable in the viewfinder, unlike that of the Sigma, which jumps all over the place.
I could use it at 1/40s handheld, unlike the Sigma.
The AF seems good, but I need to do more testing.
The tripod ring is nice, substantial but light.
The weight of the lens with hood, tripod ring and filter is 1353g, compared with 1727g for the Canon 100-400mm II, i.e., 374g or 13oz lighter.
I think it will pair nicely with the M5 and adapter to give a very lightweight travel lens which will seriously outperform the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX10 III for telephoto shots.

This lens is a keeper. I'll report back more in the near future,


----------



## AJ (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Alan, very interesting stuff.

I've been struggling to decide between the Sigma 100-400 and the 150-600. I do hike and travel a lot, so that points to the lightweight 100-400, but the idea of having 600 mm at hand appeals to me too. I've never had so much focal length before. 

I'm currently leaning towards the 100-400, but now the Tamron has come along. So I'm very keen to hear what you have to say. The effectiveness of the IS sounds good. I'll probably pull the trigger on this on boxing day.

At what focal length does the max fstop go from 5.6 to 6.3?
I'm also keen to hear any comments about bokeh.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I think it will pair nicely with the M5 and adapter to give a very lightweight travel lens which will seriously outperform the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX10 III for telephoto shots.
> 
> This lens is a keeper. I'll report back more in the near future,



Hi Alan,

after seeing Dustin Abbotts review of the Tamron lens I also decided to give it a try (unfortunately here in Germany the lens will only be available commencing 1st of December).
I'm especially interested in how it will perform on the M5 as I plan to use it exlusively on this camera.
Handling is not so much an issue. Will the AF be functional (don't need to be fast enough for BIF) for mainly static objects?

I'm looking forward for more information from you.

kind regards
Frank


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

Fired a few shots to find changeover fs.
f/4.5 100-135
f/5 135-175
f/5.6 175-280
f/6.3 >280


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

Frank
AF works, but as you say, best for static subjects.


----------



## AJ (Nov 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Fired a few shots to find changeover fs.
> f/4.5 100-135
> f/5 135-175
> f/5.6 175-280
> f/6.3 >280


Thanks Alan. I appreciate it.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Frank
> AF works, but as you say, best for static subjects.



Thank you Alan,

just preordered my copy of this lens. I want to get familiar in using and handling it for my upcoming holiday in Jan/Feb 2018 (visiting penguins near the southern polar cirlce).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

Photorex said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Frank
> ...



We have just booked a holiday for the beginning of January and I wanted to take smaller lenses for both of us on the cheap flights rather than a bigger prime + 100-400mm II which prompted me to order the Tamron while one was in stock. Park Cameras here bundled the tripod collar at half price. The IQ of the Tamron at the centre is really very, very good.


----------



## jasny (Nov 28, 2017)

How about push-pull zooming? Is it smooth enough for fast action photography?


----------



## ISv (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Alan,
Thanks a lot for the info: I was hesitating between Tamron 150-600 G2 and 100-400 - I need lighter lens for hand-held shots. 
How it performs in comparison with the 150-600 (I know you have that lens), especially at 400mm and longer distances (more than 15-20 yards? 
ISv


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

jasny said:


> How about push-pull zooming? Is it smooth enough for fast action photography?



It's only a 1/3rd turn from 100-400mm extension as is the 100-400mm II, but there is no adjustment to the tension so there is some resistance to push-pull.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2017)

ISv said:


> Hi Alan,
> Thanks a lot for the info: I was hesitating between Tamron 150-600 G2 and 100-400 - I need lighter lens for hand-held shots.
> How it performs in comparison with the 150-600 (I know you have that lens), especially at 400mm and longer distances (more than 15-20 yards?
> ISv



I have the Sigma 150-600mm C. My C is very good at 400mm. There is very little to choose among the Sigma and Tamron (100-400 and 150-600mm) and Canon zooms at 400mm and the 400mm DO II in terms of IQ in my experience, at longer distances, and Roger has tested them all with similar results https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/08/the-sort-of-great-400mm-shootout/ The differences tend to be in AF speed and IS.

You do get extra resolution on going from 400mm to 600mm on the Sigma, around 25% if the conditions are right. However, I find the 100-400mm on the 5DSR gives sufficient reach and fast AF for most of of my purposes and are great for travel.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 1, 2017)

Photorex said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Frank
> ...



Today I got the notification, that the lens is in stock where I placed my preorder. I should have it on wednesday or thursday next week. My little present to myself for St. Nicks day.


----------



## Dantana (Jan 5, 2018)

Any more feedback on this lens? I’m going on an Alaska cruise this summer and I have been considering it as an option.


----------

